# Cordoba and Seville Spain?



## ValHam (Oct 18, 2009)

I am leaving this week for Spain and Portugal - I am going overnight to Cordoba next week - Anything that I should not miss?  Also what is the best sights in Seville - I am also doing an overnight in Seville.  Thanks


----------



## lynne1956 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi Val,
In Cordoba I'm sure you will go to the Mezquita, which is a former Muslim mosque which was then turned into a cathedral.  It was an incredible sight to see a good-sized Catholic cathedral inside a huge building that still has ~800 red and white-striped Moorish arches.  The old quarter around the Mezquita was interesting to walk around also.  
Seville was our favorite city, very beautiful with lots of history.  The Jewish quarter was wonderful to walk around.  We took the on/off bus tour which also included 2 walking tours.  The Cathedral with its bell tower, the Alcazar, and the Plaza de Espana were all fantastic.  I hope you have time enough to see everything-we took 2 days and it wasn't enough.
Enjoy!
Lynne Dempsey


----------



## Conan (Oct 20, 2009)

You've got to see flamenco in Seville
http://www.10best.com/Seville,Spain/Nightlife/Flamenco/

We went to Los Gallos and it was great.  The only negative was that the audience was not discouraged from taking flash photos and videos during the performance which we found distracting.


----------



## ValHam (Oct 20, 2009)

That on/off bus tour in Seville sounds great - However, I am a little bit worried about parking the car - I think the hotel is in the centre of Seviille. Thanks kindly


----------



## LisaH (Oct 20, 2009)

We drove from Marbella to Seville for one day and parked near the train station which was either free or very reasonably priced. You can then take a cab to the hotel. Seville is not a very large city. We walked to most of the places plus the on&off bus tour. This is truly one of the most beautiful cities that we have ever visited. Definitely want to go back and spend a little bit more time.


----------



## ValHam (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks Lisa - I am definitely going to take that on/off bus tour - I am also booking the flamenco show - I decided to overnight in Seville - Too much to see in 1 day - From Seville I go to Portugal for a week.  Any other sights or towns that should not be missed?  We have 2 weeks in Malaga and 1 week in Portugal. Thanks again


----------



## Hoc (Oct 30, 2009)

ValHam said:


> Any other sights or towns that should not be missed?



I've heard that Ronda is a "don't miss" town.  A medieval walled city on a hill.


----------



## X-ring (Nov 16, 2009)

ValHam said:


> I am leaving this week for Spain and Portugal -  Anything that I should not miss?



This is idea is probably of no use to you but it may be for others.

Last year I wanted to pick up a car in Granada and drop it off in Lisbon but found the drop-off charge to be very expensive.  So I dropped the Spanish car in Seville, took the bus to Albufeira and then picked a different car there, eventually dropping it in Lisbon.


----------

